# Info required



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Hi all, do Brittany Ferries ever do offers on their Poole to Cherbourg crossing?

Thanks for any info Ralph


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi ralph, BF are the only ferry operator to do Poole-Cherbourg AFAIK, hence the closed price on the crossing!


----------

